# Rochester Quadrajet Rebuild Advice



## 66_LeMans (Nov 1, 2020)

I've identified my carburetor, a Rochester Quadrajet #7028268. It sits on top of a 1970 400 ci engine. The carb is in rough shape as it's sat for 22 years without running. The choke doesn't work, idle speed adjustment screw barely turns, accelerator pump sticks, etc. First time I've rebuilt a carb, but after watching 3 part series on Youtube, I've already learned a lot and I'm ready. I ordered rebuild kit and a new float. Beginning tear down today. Any advice on what type of cleaner I should use on the base plate, main body and air horn? I saw a different video promoting muriatic acid + soda blasting. I don't think I want to go that in depth. Any ideas would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

The first carb my son rebuilt was a Qjet and it turned out good. What he used to clean his with was good old Pine Sol from the supermarket. It's not a perfect cleaner but for the first soak it worked very well. He used fifty percent water fifty Pine Sol then soaked everything for a good day. You'll still need to brush it and some fine cleaning after but we couldn't complain for the price. Also search on youtube for "Tyler's Forgotten Car Rescue". He's a little long winded but has a number of Qjet videos that have helped us.

Jim


----------



## 66_LeMans (Nov 1, 2020)

AZTempest said:


> The first carb my son rebuilt was a Qjet and it turned out good. What he used to clean his with was good old Pine Sol from the supermarket. It's not a perfect cleaner but for the first soak it worked very well. He used fifty percent water fifty Pine Sol then soaked everything for a good day. You'll still need to brush it and some fine cleaning after but we couldn't complain for the price. Also search on youtube for "Tyler's Forgotten Car Rescue". He's a little long winded but has a number of Qjet videos that have helped us.
> 
> Jim


Thank you Jim! Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Did soaking in pine sol also remove the distinctive goldish finish?


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

integrity6987 said:


> Did soaking in pine sol also remove the distinctive goldish finish?


I'm not sure what you mean by "distinctive goldfish finish", can you clarify.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

original carbs had a plating that was a golden brown.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Regular readers of the forum have been helping me sort out an issue with pinging/knocking. The GTO was running great early last season (tuned for 98 octane using additive w/93 pump gas) then abruptly starting running worse but only under moderate to heavy load. Everything else was: good, started, idled, and cruised fine. First hypothesis: bad gas. Second: bad condenser (yes running stock ign). Replaced points/condenser/messed with timing but the problem persisted. Since in hibernation now - read up on these and related issues (A/F ratios, Timing effects, etc) and had removed the QJet with intent to rebuild, mostly for something to look forward to and do during the winter. Got a kit from Cliff's read his book, watched hours of YouTube. Followed the '68 service manual to do the rebuild. As soon as I got to the step of removing the air horn - I could see the problem!
















I immediately noticed the secondary pick-up tubes on one half were no longer attached. This would definitely have created a super lean mix when the secondaries were engaged and super lean A/F is prone to pinging. Can't wait for good weather now! Thank you to all of you knowledgeable folks!!


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

I just thought I would add this post. Since I was a kid I’ve been a huge believer in Quadra jets, if built right is an awesome carburetor. Lots of opinions out there I know, but I found this carburetor in pretty rough shape on eBay, see the before and after shots, chose the specific 1976 model. Worked back-and-forth with Cliff, and I tell you he is a great guy and unbelievably knowledgeable! It’s been running on my 462 stroker now for a while and I couldn’t be happier! Obviously looks are one thing, the internal or another. Cliff workEd this one over big time.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Ebartone said:


> I just thought I would add this post. Since I was a kid I’ve been a huge believer in Quadra jets, if built right is an awesome carburetor. Lots of opinions out there I know, but I found this carburetor in pretty rough shape on eBay, see the before and after shots, chose the specific 1976 model. Worked back-and-forth with Cliff, and I tell you he is a great guy and unbelievably knowledgeable! It’s been running on my 462 stroker now for a while and I couldn’t be happier! Obviously looks are one thing, the internal or another. Cliff workEd this one over big time.
> 
> View attachment 145888
> View attachment 145889


X2 Ebartone it is my favorite carb


----------

